
Bitbargain (UK) suspends withdrawals - KiwiCoder
http://blog.bitbargain.com/post/76337403346/bitcoin-malleability-issue
======
edlea
tldr: Don't use bitcoind's "accounts" functionality

This is the first article I've read that actually details what the issue is
and why it doesn't just effect custom Bitcoin clients.

